# Hot glue gun...



## matt020593 (May 4, 2008)

Which is the best wattage to get for attaching ooths, netting etc.?

Is 60W okay?

Matt


----------



## macro junkie (May 4, 2008)

It wont matter as long as u let the glue cool down before u stick the ooth


----------



## matt020593 (May 4, 2008)

okay thanks, I'll go order one then.

Matt


----------



## Ben.M (May 4, 2008)

I ordered a 60w and when it came it was 40w and thats brilliant


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 4, 2008)

Just make sure it is a low heat glue gun, when cool the glue will still be sticky otherwise.


----------



## Orin (May 5, 2008)

Hot glue is great for making cages but a very poor idea for attaching oothecae, especially small ones with little insulation from heat damage.


----------

